# Best / Worst Top-10 Fuel Economy Cars of 2005



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

just got these from Autoweek, incase you missed it, here it is:










didn't know auto gallardo gets worse gas milage then the auto murcielago


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Didn't know the Insight was still available in '05. 

-Mark


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

markseven said:


> Didn't know the Insight was still available in '05.
> 
> -Mark


It's available for '06 as well.


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

Neighbor has a Prius, claims 43 mpg ave. Drives slower than Ralph Nader..


----------



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

Check out consumerreports.org for a study that they did to calculate consumption. The epa figures are highly off for some cars tested. No surprise there, but the three/four cars I've owned on the list match my experience, so it's worth taking a look.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

nice Find Jimmy...never thought that a Ferrari was bad with millage


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Let's see, if I have a choice, I would drive a car from the worst list, places 2 - 10.  ANd if I could afford one of those, the least of my worries would be the gas mileage.

And it is not like there are so many of them that they are really effecting the overall use of gas inteh is coutnry.

Of course you could drive a hybrid and have everyone look at you like you are a little nuts.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

For better or worse, I dont' have to worry about either list. :eeps:


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

According to an article from Compuserve.com in 2002, the worse car in the world is the Enzo. I don't know why it is not on it???

Nonetheless, whoever can affort any care on the list should not car about the gas price. It is like the class thing: "I got so much money and hell with gas....."

It just like when any high class ride like mercedez or bimmer pump gas at Arco, people will look down on them.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

On Sale said:


> According to an article from Compuserve.com in 2002, the worse car in the world is the Enzo. I don't know why it is not on it???
> 
> Nonetheless, whoever can affort any care on the list should not car about the gas price. It is like the class thing: "I got so much money and hell with gas....."
> 
> It just like when any high class ride like mercedez or bimmer pump gas at Arco, people will look down on them.


Because it isn't made any longer. I think that list only includes current production cars.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

many of those economical cars are way overrated on mileage, he manufacturers figured out how to make them get high numbers for the test, real world numbers are much lower


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Why doesnt the Democratic National Party make its offical car the Toyota Prius. All of the Volkswagon diesels on that page will discontinued for the 2007 model year because of new Tier II particulate emmisons requirement in the US. All of this where 9mpg Lambos and H2's can drive but a 48 mpg diesel cant. Thanks for killing the Diesels DNC. This probabily should be in the Political Science forum too


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

hawk2100n said:


> Why doesnt the Democratic National Party make its offical car the Toyota Prius. All of the Volkswagon diesels on that page will discontinued for the 2007 model year because of new Tier II particulate emmisons requirement in the US. All of this where 9mpg Lambos and H2's can drive but a 48 mpg diesel cant. Thanks for killing the Diesels DNC. *This probabily should be in the Political Science forum too*


Why not? :dunno: You brought the DNC into this.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Hybrid Cars real-life MPG data:

http://www.greenhybrid.com/compare/mileage/


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

On Sale said:


> According to an article from Compuserve.com in 2002, the worse car in the world is the Enzo. I don't know why it is not on it???


I would think it's not the Ferrari Enzo, but the HP pig, Bugatti Veyron W-16, with 1001 HP.
I saw some article where they had to attach two extra fuel tanks to the car in order for it to reach it's full power potential.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2006 Honda Civic Hybrid

http://www.greenhybrid.com/learn/article/32-the-2006-honda-civic-hybrid-breaking-the-mold.html


----------

